# Why do classical music lovers so often question the ethics of partaking?



## Freshair (Nov 14, 2018)

I often see threads all over classical music related forums about how can we participate in classical music making or listening when suffering exists. Why does this question seem to appear disproportionately in classical music vs. so many other genres of music and other art forms?


----------

